# Marbled Polecats for Sale



## Dominiquez (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi guys. I was really interested in buying a marbled polecat. I have seen people purchase them and have them successfully as great pets. But it seems as if its near impossible to find people who breed them and sell them. Can anyone get information on the selling, shipping, and breeders of marbled polecats for sale. That would be much appreciated!


----------

